
FCC’s favors for Sinclair are the natural byproduct of a pro-industry agenda - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/15/fccs-favors-for-sinclair-are-the-natural-byproduct-of-a-pro-industry-agenda
======
bediger4000
So Sinclair gets the favors of "deregulation"? What about Sinclair's
competitors? I bet they get some, but not what Sinclair gets.

This isn't pro-industry, it's pro-crony, or maybe more traditionally,
mercantilism. When there's only one or two service providers in a market,
there's no free market any more.

Humbug! "Free market for thee, but not for me!" would be a better title for
this article.

